# Sailfish OS



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2018)

So what ya think about this? Your thoughts please *LINK*

Just a thing that came up while I was searching​


----------



## coonbro (Jul 6, 2018)

???  looks like mobile applications .  then  claims a bit of proprietary software that would add a cost to use      for me  I'd just stick with  Ubuntu or debian  for a pc   [I like mint]   smart phones or tablet I don't use  anyway  so ??..  


I guess you looked at it  in articles around 

https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/01/jolla-sailfish-os-team-interview-mwc/

https://liliputing.com/2017/08/pay-59-install-sailfish-os-phone.html


don't know if you fished this one out  yet to look over 

https://elementary.io/

I got it downloaded back when but now it looks like you got to pay for it  ? [as seen in the pay what you want deal ??]  

seemed like you could down load the OS but you pay for the installer  now .  

kinda goes back to sta6ing with the tried and true Linux destros   that's still free to use  

one thig I do see with Ubuntu   is now some of there software  there charging $ for a applications  in the software manager list of things  ..

thing is Linux is suppose to be   ''free'' open source  but if you look at it hard today its not so much  . theirs a bit of proprietary software in them you just got for free so to say ..


pretty much is Linux that down loads and installs for free  like say Linux mint  its just a matter of  grab it burn a live DVD or bootable pen drive and give it a go .   if you don't like it just trash the DVD or wipe the pen drive and your out nothing  but the time to try it out  . I'm on a live Linux mint 17 dvd now  I popped in for internet usage.    [ hard to collect data  off my harddrives this way and pretty secure  .. lol.. ]  

I guess you cant do that with a cell phone  or tablet and its a take it for all its worth and hope for the best  and not finding there trying to charge your C card for it after the fact ?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2018)

Of course it's a mobile OS. Suppose to perhaps in the future to compete with Android and iOS. Was originally meant for like PDAs or Tablets but now they are moving to Smartphones. Just a thing I saw while I was searching the web...


----------



## coonbro (Jul 8, 2018)

hard to say ?   ...      if you had a device to try it on and run it for x- amount of time and see .    like for the computer I got 3 or 6  Linux 's on dvd or pen drives  to play with and don't mind getting another if it makes my fancy  to give it a spin   . only one I got on a hard drive is mint 17    the rest I just keep bootable dvd or pen drive .  

give it a try and give a honest  end-user review of it here  .       a lot on if you feel if any good or hate it is all personal preferences    ..   you may like it a lot  and the next 3  guys  may hate it  . thing is if you don't try you really don't know  for YOU .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2018)

I saw this. Looks interesting, yet one has to wonder how many companies will get behind it..



coonbro said:


> https://elementary.io/


Also interesting. Needs a lot of work though.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 8, 2018)

Bah I've played with that OS Elementary and it's not my taste


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Bah I've played with that OS Elementary and it's not my taste


It does have potential. It's just not ready for mainstream just yet. I might get there though, especially if they can tap into a large software repository.


----------



## coonbro (Jul 9, 2018)

ya, when I got the elementary OS    it was  free  then after a month or so  I told a buddy about it to try  / get to see what he thought and that's when that price thing showed up   . maybe I'm not looking at it right but notice there no link for down load anymore unless you click on that  pick a pay thing ???

seemed like my buddy said  unless you choose a payment  you don't go to  in order to get the download or the installer .  

just in my opinion Linux is free to use and open source  by the founders bylaws  / constitution  ..   just seems a lot are swaying away from that little by little   . like I said even Ubuntu  now charges for some of there software if you look through them in there software manger   [that's not Linux to me ]


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 9, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> So what ya think about this? Your thoughts please *LINK*
> 
> Just a thing that came up while I was searching


Dunno, man. It's nice to have an alternative, but this one seems less promising even comparing to MeeGo some years ago.
Just those screens alone make me cringe, cause it reminds me of a crappy Lenovo's customized Android JB. Add annoying edge-swipes on top and you get a recipe for disaster.



rk3066 said:


> Bah I've played with that OS Elementary and it's not my taste





lexluthermiester said:


> It does have potential. It's just not ready for mainstream just yet. I might get there though, especially if they can tap into a large software repository.


What's worse, is that this PoS OS now ships by default with any Windows-less ASUS laptop (and some lenovo, I think, but I can be wrong on this one)... Looks and feels kinda like RemixOS or even Chrome OS, but less laggy and more dumbed-down. I'm wondering why wouldn't they just use Linux Mint or Ubuntu instead...



coonbro said:


> just in my opinion Linux is free to use and open source by the founders bylaws / constitution .. just seems a lot are swaying away from that little by little . like I said even Ubuntu now charges for some of there software if you look through them in there software manger [that's not Linux to me ]


That's how they make their living. If you were using Linux long enough, you'd know that paid linux distros were around a long time, and shareware on Linux / BSD was there even longer. 
At one point I bought a 2-year license for commercial Mandriva distro, and even today I do not regret it 'cause it was the most stable and robust distro of them all. Best $50 I ever spent on software (that includes paying for Witcher 3).
As one famous villain once said: "If you are good at something, never do it for free" 

In case of Elementary OS, it's just like old Ubuntu download page. You have to do a few clicks to finally get to the actual download. It's a sleazy approach, but after a slight taste of cash from OEMs it's expected. Just like w/ Ubuntu, this "pay what you want" is gonna become "Plz giv uz sum $$$" next to direct download link in a few months.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2018)

I used this OS in its *Free days and I just couldn't get into it. I find Linux MINT better though this OS is still in its testing stages I believe. I used CLOUDREADY and that is better than this one by a long shot though you can't use Linux programs *Yet though idt they'll update it to use them


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> What's worse, is that this PoS OS now ships by default with any Windows-less ASUS laptop (and some lenovo, I think, but I can be wrong on this one)... Looks and feels kinda like RemixOS or even Chrome OS, but less laggy and more dumbed-down. I'm wondering why wouldn't they just use Linux Mint or Ubuntu instead...


That is easy to answer. It's not a "PoS" OS. I said it wasn't ready for mainstream just yet, but that is only my opinion. It is a good OS for non-techies. Mint is very much better for us power user types because it's more of a hands on and user involved experience. Ubuntu is similar. ElementaryOS is solid, no doubt. Whether you like it depends on your tastes and needs.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 10, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> ElementaryOS is solid, no doubt. Whether you like it depends on your tastes and needs.


Even though it's based on Ubuntu, it passess as a separate distro (and not another pUbuntu), only due to "simplification", or as one of russian reviewers called it "feat of minimalization and castration" of the underlying Ubuntu software and services. While the OS itself is pretty, it still suffers from many last-year or older glitches, like occasionally crashing QT-based apps (and then some), bugs in software dependencies, buggy "App Store" which sometimes refuses to update, etc. etc. etc. 
I do understand that it's a relatively early v0.4, and that it's not release-ready, but the main question here is: how did this end up on consumer devices and who's fault it is - OEMs or OS devs?
I'm not even gonna dive in into monetization and the commercial side of things, cause it'll be a lengthy 5-page rant of a senile eastern european nerd.

Just cause it's pretty and easy doesn't mean it's good for the end user. There are lots of other things to consider before it's ready. Plus they've worked on this glorified Ubuntu theme for over 5 years (not including the time when it was actually a pimped-up ubuntu theme), mind you. Hardly a good indication of how much effort is put into this thing to finally push it to v1.0, iron things out and make it consumer-ready.


----------



## coonbro (Jul 10, 2018)

I guess if you pay that falls under a fool and his money are soon parted  kinda thing , but to donate to them is fine .    [opinion]


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> it still suffers from many last-year or older glitches, like occasionally crashing QT-based apps (and then some), bugs in software dependencies, buggy "App Store" which sometimes refuses to update, etc. etc. etc.


I did not experience this at all when trying it out.


silentbogo said:


> Just cause it's pretty and easy doesn't mean it's good for the end user.


That depends on your perspective. For some people, that is exactly what makes it good.


coonbro said:


> I guess if you pay that falls under a fool and his money are soon parted kinda thing , but to donate to them is fine . [opinion]


If you choose the pay what you want option, you can input 0 and still get the download. The pay option is not a paywall so much as it is strong encouragement to support the project if you're going to use it. Personally, it seems better to have a "try it out" option. But whatever.


----------



## coonbro (Jul 11, 2018)

maybe 

https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/14700/is-elementary-os-really-free

https://www.infoworld.com/article/2883114/should-you-pay-for-elementary-os.html

just that option thing was not there in that way as now when I got it    its kinda looks like mandatory as they got it now instead of being more looking like a donate if you can  wording ?

I guess punch in-0-$   and see where it goes  . you'll get it or you don't


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 17, 2018)

I always read the name of this OS as "selfish" for some reason...


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 17, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I always read the name of this OS as "selfish" for some reason...


One of those reasons might be that they have "giv uz ur moneyz" written all over their website, OS and app store 
Subliminal associations... lol


----------

